# Codes and neighbors



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I tripped over this article from 2010 that may be something to think about regarding planning a yard haunt, and what can derail an otherwise fun experience. Check it out. Is a short read.

http://www.wfaa.com/news/Neighborho...-down-after-neighbor-complains-106149673.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure it's disappointing to the haunter, but I can understand the point of the complainer as well. I've seen how people drive through our neighborhood full of kids and if that Texas neighborhood is anything like ours, erecting something that blocks the sidewalk and forces kids out into the street puts them at risk of being hit by a careless or inattentive driver.

Definitely highlights the wisdom of planning.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with Roxy and the neighbor, especially around a holiday where there are lots of things for gawkers/looky-loos to get distracted by.
The Haunter doesn't sound too bright if he planned for kids, or grown-ups for that matter, to have to potentially walk out into traffic to go in, or even to just pass by.
Instead of being mad at the neighbor, he should be mad at himself for his poor planning of his maze. If the city had let it go on, they would be held responsible for any injuries or deaths due to the traffic issue.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree the Haunter doesn't come off as very bright. Still, its a good thing the complainer chose to stay anonymous.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Our neighborhood doesn't have sidewalks. Fortunately I don't get anymore than the local families coming by, but I can see how it could get dangerous if more people came by. 

That's what it's like living in Acworth, GA. But it's okay. The Pony Express guy says we'll be getting something called a "wheel" here before too long.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here. So far this year, I have re-designed our haunt because I saw a potential safety hazard. If you fail to plan, you plan to fail. Our sidewalks are clear, there is ample clearance between the street and the edge of our display, and all wiring will be concealed. This way, there are no bottle necks, no one has to walk in the street, and I don't have to be concerned with someone tripping or getting shocked. To me, the planning is worth the extra effort, because I don't have to spend a lot of time on the big night worrying that someone might get injured.

A responsible haunter takes these things into consideration when designing and implementing their display. If you just sling some crap together, you risk the safety of someone else's kid. But if you plan it out and build it correctly, you give those same kids a great memory that might grow into a new haunter in years to come.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Our neighborhood doesn't have sidewalks. Fortunately I don't get anymore than the local families coming by, but I can see how it could get dangerous if more people came by.
> 
> That's what it's like living in Acworth, GA. But it's okay. The Pony Express guy says we'll be getting something called a "wheel" here before too long.


:jol:Bahahahaha.....and Goldsboro, NC won't be far behind you...(however we were all really excited about the whole "fire" thing....) I feel bad for the haunter, albeit dumb not to have planned for what his haunt was going to cause....but shame on the neighbor for jumping the gun and calling the police.... I love my neighbors...(they tolerate me) and I sure hope if they EVER have a problem with my Halloween display, they will actually be adults and tell me face to face...I think the whole going behind the haunters back was a cowardly duck out...Shame, shame, shame.....


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well it sucks for the haunter but I seem to remember a thread titled can we get shut down, heck yes we can. It is the haunters job to do do diligence on the codes he was going to be encountering. Shoot when I started just a display, I contacted the city and asked about codes for my temp fence, and lighting etc. and found out I couldn't be closer than 2 feet to the side walk. Had I not, they could have told me to take it down if they received a complaint. 

On that note though, the whole front may of had to be redesigned for the poor haunter or he could have just taken the entryway down and had fun with the maze. Sounds like he wanted to make a point and just shut it down and put up a nasty sign. Sadly that means his halloween grinch won and the kids lost.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I live in fear of this. I agree that the haunter never should have blocked the sidewalks, but one of my neighbors has been having issues with a random neighbor calling the police on him for really mundane things this year. I am worried about my display because of this.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Remy, Check with your local building department and have them print out the code that lists Holiday Displays. Then submit a plan to them as to what you are planning on building. They will give you suggestions about what codes you need to watch for, like the 2 feet from sidewalk, GFCI protection on cords, Sound ordinances etc. At that point, you can know you have complied and can not get shut down for something even if you neighbor doesn't like it. I would call them way early though so by the time Halloween comes around, you have your design set and your input into the codes was placed in your file on your property. Then you are all set to go and the 911 calling wolf neighbor doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Haunted Spider said:


> Remy, Check with your local building department and have them print out the code that lists Holiday Displays. Then submit a plan to them as to what you are planning on building. They will give you suggestions about what codes you need to watch for, like the 2 feet from sidewalk, GFCI protection on cords, Sound ordinances etc. At that point, you can know you have complied and can not get shut down for something even if you neighbor doesn't like it. I would call them way early though so by the time Halloween comes around, you have your design set and your input into the codes was placed in your file on your property. Then you are all set to go and the 911 calling wolf neighbor doesn't have a leg to stand on.


Thank you so much for the information. I will check into it pronto.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Even if you don't know any city codes, isn't it common sense NOT to block the freaking **sidewalk*??!

Oh, and tie up your dogs, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I guess he's been doing this for so long and it's gained such popularity that he thought he could expand straight across the sidewalk. I wish he had a better contingency plan in mind to deal with the inevitable complaint. ("Inevitable" to me at least, but I'm on Long Island where people have their lawyers on speed dial.)


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh! That's a good call Spider. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never done created a walkthrough in my yard, because of the area I live in. I am in a historic zone of my city. So I can decorate to my hearts content, but never wanted to push the issue of a walkthrough because it could raise too many eyebrows in the old historic group of neighbors that don't like change. 

First year in, I called the building department and asked about codes specific to the historic district ect, and found one that very clearly stated, ( I copied it and kept it on hand just in case), that the city does not regulate holiday displays and decorations are up to the individual, or something along those lines. I have it somewhere, but I don't need it now. Everyone knows who I am, but not having a few of the things the city inspector wanted, could have been nightmare like. So just do your planning ahead, tell them what you want, and you are all set.


----------

